#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη πυροπροστασίας σε υφιστάμενα ξενοδοχεία

## mpetrakis83

Καλησπέρα Συνάδελφοι

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς, τώρα που ισχύει ο Νέος Κανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας κτιρίων, στα υφιστάμενα ξενοδοχεία η μελέτη συντάσσεται όπως παλιά με τις βαθμολογίες ή ισχύει κάτι καινούργιο ? 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Karnikios

Για υφιστάμενα ξενοδοχεία με οικοδομική άδεια έως και 06/08/2018 ισχύει το Π.Δ 71/88, εκτός και αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις αλλαγή χρήσης ή προσθήκη δόμησης, τότε θα ακολουθήσεις το Π.Δ 41/2018.
Για νέα ξενοδοχεία από 07/08/2018 θα ακολουθήσεις το Π.Δ 41/2018.
Άρα δες που ανήκεις και αν είσαι στην πρώτη περίπτωση τότε θα ακολουθήσεις την μελέτη όπως την ήξερες, δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.
Αν ανήκεις στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα ακολουθήσεις το καινούργιο Π.Δ στο οποίο όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο μελέτης για να σε βοηθήσει. Συμβουλή μου είναι, είτε το φτιάχνεις εσύ και περιμένεις να σου κάνουν παρατηρήσεις στην πυροσβεστική, ή παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο μήπως η υπηρεσία στην οποία θα καταθέσεις έχει φτιάξει κάποιο πρότυπο.

----------


## mpetrakis83

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Συνάδελφε

----------

